# Help with yelping/ whining around babies



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello, I wasn't sure if I should have posted this in here or General Behavior, but I would LOVE some help please. I apologize if there is already a thread with this question, and if there is please point the way to it 

We don't have kids. My 3 year old GSD, Koa, has been around children that can walk and he does great with them, mostly playful or could care less they're around. He gets 2 regular LONG walks a day along with playing fetch and tug of war in the house. He listens perfectly and is pretty lazy.

I've recently started babysitting our neighbors 6 month old girl. When she comes over it's like all his training goes out the door and he starts spazzing and he wont eat or sit still. There's no agression but he whines and yelps the entire time she's here! We've introduced her scent a few days before babysitting her, I take him on extra walks _with_ the baby. He needs to see her and be close to her (which luckily she thinks he's hilarious), but the yelping and whining at the same time is starting to drive us nuts. My husband is to the point of buying those calming collars, but I'd like to fix it by trying out any other methods because if we one day have kids I don't need my dog on tranquilizers

How do I teach him to be calm and quiet around babies? Any help would a GREATLY appreciated


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm sure your dog is crate trained, but you may not be using the crate anymore.

Cause this is yet another of the million situations crate training is so ideal! I'm betting if you just put the crate into the main room (with the baby) for awhile, and use it when your pup won't calm so it's a 'time out' (not a punishment), then your pup will quickly learn that inappropriate behavior removes the baby even further. While calm and quiet means he gets to stay out.

Remember, have the crate in the main room so he still can be with the family. The crate is NOT punishment but just a calm and quiet 'time out' to take the EXCITEMENT away. Be consistant!


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

He is crate trained and loves being in there. I've put him in his crate for time outs but he whines in there too. But I haven't tried putting it in the main room with us. Thank you and I will try that!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The MOST important thing is to go to, or continue with dog classes. The leadership role that gives you will be vital for the rest of your dogs life. We all have to learn how to be a leader, classes teach us that, and THEN it's amazing how fast our dogs start to listen and learn.

Once we LEARN how to teach our dogs properly, then things go so much easier. Failing to take/continue with classes really cripples our training skills and gains a frustrated and misbehaving dog.

The goal of the crate in the room is just to give the 'time out' and take the edge off so we can teach our pups what we expect. But if we don't also have the teaching/leadership skills we just end up with a dog in the crate all the time, and one that still doesn't know our EXPECTATIONS so they can be out 100% of the time.

So we crate to 'manage' only until we work thru the TRAINING!!!!

Good luck!


----------

